# Kuwait On-arrival Visit Visa



## lijet (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello Friends

Good morning, :ranger:

I am working as System Administrator (IT) in one of Dubai's Private company,

I wanted to visit my Friends & relative in Kuwait on this EID for 10 days,

My designation as per my visa is System Administrator,

Kindly advice will I be able to get on-arrival visit visa in Kuwait....if yes...approx price of such visa & process/docs requirements?

Many thanks in advance for your reply / advice..


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

If you have time, why not pre-arrange a visa? Sorry, do not know the answer to your question.


----------



## lijet (Aug 4, 2011)

*Kuwait..*



rsinner said:


> If you have time, why not pre-arrange a visa? Sorry, do not know the answer to your question.


thanks for your reply,

that would be the last option...i guess..

but if i can get on arrival ..would be great...

looking for some more replies...


----------

